# Bare Lifts - Instant Breast Lift



## divadoll (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone try these? 

I found some in a liquidation outlet -  a pack of 10 for $2.  Then I saw a similar one Instant Lift at a dollar store - 1 pack of 6 for $1.  On eBay, they were very expensive. 

In the summer, I wear a lot of tank tops with shelf bras.  After having 2 kids, my profile is kinda droopy  




.  These sticky tabs give you a little 'lift'.  I've tried it. The stickers stay on all day and you don't even feel it.  About mid-day, I had to check to see if they were still stuck because I couldn't feel it at all.  It says you can wear them swimming but I've not tried that.  Needless to say, I went back to the dollar store and bought 15pks. 



.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope, I've seen these but the price is pretty expensive - $19.99 for one pack at Walmart. So it is like double stick tape for the boobs or what?


----------



## divadoll (Nov 12, 2011)

1 sided tape.  It works tho.  I'd only get it if it were 6 for $1 not $20. I saw the ad for it for $20... craziness.


----------



## katana (Nov 12, 2011)

These have been available for over ten years, I've seen them all over the place but have never tried them. How do you put them on? Below or above the breast?

I didn't ever have an interest in trying them as I'm fairly big naturally and figured that these were for smaller chests. Might be too much weight on anything bigger then a B cup.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 12, 2011)

yah.  I know they've been around for a long time but this is the time I saw them for $1-$2 so I got some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

At $19.99, it could stay at the store for another 10 yrs.  The picture above shows you how it looks and how it applies. The 'notch' gives you an idea of placement.

I am a D and it works ok in conjunction with a cami with a shelf bra.  It gives you that additional 'lift'.


----------



## katana (Nov 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The picture above shows you how it looks and how it applies. The 'notch' gives you an idea of placement.
> 
> I am a D and it works ok in conjunction with a cami with a shelf bra.  It gives you that additional 'lift'.



Really? Thats pretty good, I'm a D and always assumed that they wouldn't work. These would be great for strapless tops in the summer!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 12, 2011)

As you'll still be nursing this coming summer, probably for summer after but yah!  It works for me.  I've also heard good things about silicone bras that are strapless and stick to you.  A friend just got hers from ebay... she said it works, she went clubbing with it.  I've ordered one but not yet received it yet.  I thought that may be good for strapless stuff.  ...I also bought a pair of silicone nipple covers for modesty sake and it was cheap.  We'll see how that works as well.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 12, 2011)

I had 3 of those silicone bras and I found that the sticky part goes away pretty fast and if you sweat at all like during the summer months they will peel off you


----------



## divadoll (Nov 12, 2011)

A friend at work wore hers to a club. She thought it'd come off so she wore a tube top along just in case but it didn't come off.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 19, 2011)

I finally tried it on today... a day of shopping and errands.  It stayed on no problem. I'm thinking of getting a couple more after Christmas. I like that I didn't have to have straps or something around me.  It was quite liberating and comfortable.


----------

